# No.1 song when you were born.



## Relle (Apr 22, 2015)

http://playback.fm/birthday-song

Then find out the song when you were conceived.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 22, 2015)

Soooo...... what song was #1 when you were conceived?

IrishLass


----------



## Relle (Apr 22, 2015)

Birth song was - Tammy - Debbie Reynolds.
Conception - Love Me Tender by Elvis Presley.

Yours ?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 22, 2015)

Queen - Another One Bites The Dust.

No wonder I have such an awesome taste in music...................



Relle said:


> Birth song was - Tammy - Debbie Reynolds.
> Conception - Love Me Tender by Elvis Presley.
> 
> Yours ?




The conception one is so fitting!


----------



## Relle (Apr 22, 2015)

What was your conception song EG ? Love the queen one.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 22, 2015)

My birth song was 'Don't Break The Heart That Loves You' by Connie Francis, and I was conceived to 'Quarter To Three' by Gary U.S. Bonds

Edited to add: Gee- I was just graduating high school when you were born, Gent, you young pup, you. That was a great year for some awesome music. And I was barely a twinkle in my parents' eyes when you were born, Relle.


IrishLass


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 22, 2015)

Relle said:


> What was your conception song EG ? Love the queen one.



Rock With You, by MJ.  Also fitting!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 22, 2015)

My birth song is "Greatest Love of All" by Whitney Houston... lol


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 22, 2015)

My birth song was "Teen Angel" by Mark Dinning. Conception song was "The Happy Organ" by Dave "Baby" Cortez of which I have no knowledge of ever hearing and sounds like it would be a parody song these days.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 22, 2015)

Birth - Family Affair by Sly and the Family Stone
Conceived - One Bad Apple by The Osmands

No comments from the peanut gallery on that second one!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 22, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> ................. Conception song was "The Happy Organ" .......................



Well, there are no jokes I can make about that song being appropriate :Kitten Love::eh:




kchaystack said:


> Birth - Family Affair by Sly and the Family Stone
> Conceived - One Bad Apple by The Osmands
> 
> No comments from the peanut gallery on that second one!



None at all, my good man


----------



## dneruck (Apr 22, 2015)

Tonight's the Night - Rod Stewart 

Lol


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 22, 2015)

Upside down by Diana Ross.  Haha!


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 22, 2015)

birth- Without You by Nilsson
conception- Want Ads by The Honey Cone


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 22, 2015)

The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
Surrender - Elvis


----------



## boyago (Apr 22, 2015)

Birth - Best of my love by the Emotions
Conception - Tonight's the night by Rod Stewart


----------



## KristaY (Apr 22, 2015)

Cindy2428 said:


> The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
> Surrender - Elvis


 
Too funny, Cindy! Mine's the exact same as yours! It's a small world....:crazy: What day were you born? I'm the 29th.


----------



## Susie (Apr 22, 2015)

Conception:  Hey! Baby by Bruce Channel
Birth:  Telstar by The Tornadoes


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 22, 2015)

Yikes... Mine are pretty lame.

Born: Welcome Back by John Sebastian   (That's right... the _Welcome Back, Kotter _theme song)

Conceived: Jive Talkin' by Bee Gees

Ugh, it's a wonder Mom and Dad felt in the mood with that Bee Gees song.


----------



## JuneP (Apr 22, 2015)

*Like mine*

Judy Garland's "Over the Rainbow" - a song I always loved.


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 22, 2015)

Birth song: I Feel Fine by the Beatles
Conception: She loves you ( also by the Beatles)


----------



## TVivian (Apr 22, 2015)

"Fame" by David Bowie and "Lucy in the sky with Diamonds" by Elton John.. I didn't know he covered that song? Interesting


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sir Duke by Stevie Wonder.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 22, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> Sir Duke by Stevie Wonder.



I love that song! <jealous>


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 22, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I love that song! <jealous>


 
It would be even cooler if her birth song was Stevie's "Isn't She Lovely'


IrishLass


----------



## Stacyspy (Apr 22, 2015)

Conception- Aquarius/ Let the Sun Shine In- 5th Dimension
Birth- Raindrop Keep Fallin' on My Head- BJ Thomas

Not very exciting...lol


----------



## SunshineGirl (Apr 22, 2015)

I had to get in on this lol
birth song is lost in emotion by lisa lisa and cult jam
conception song was Shake you down by Gregory Abbott


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 22, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> It would be even cooler if her birth song was Stevie's "Isn't She Lovely'
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Now that would have been awesome!


----------



## Jstar (Apr 25, 2015)

Oddly, both of mine are almost as Cactuslily's

I Feel Fine by: The Beatles

Can't Buy Me Love by: The Beatles

What was up with all the Beatles back then LOL


----------



## Rowan (Apr 25, 2015)

What a fun thread!

Conception: I'm a believer by the Monkees

BIRTH:  All you need is love by the Beetles


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 25, 2015)

Krista - 12/28/61 - We Cappies gotta stick together


----------



## Jstar (Apr 25, 2015)

Ooooo Im a Cappy too


----------



## KristaY (Apr 25, 2015)

Cindy2428 said:


> Krista - 12/28/61 - We Cappies gotta stick together


 
Well, Cindy, you old lady, you... You're older than me by one day, lol! My parents anniversary is the 28th. Big joke in the family is they decided to get married while she was in labor to make me legit (even though they were married 3 years before I was born!) Go Cappies! :clap:


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 26, 2015)

#1 when I was born - Weak by SWV

#1 when I was conceived - End of the Road by Boyz II Men


----------



## summerflyy (Apr 26, 2015)

My Birth Song was I'll Make Love to You by Boyz II Men. LOL

And conception - again by Janet Jackson


----------



## not_ally (Apr 26, 2015)

You guys are so young!  I am 52.  I wish "Sir Duke" was my song.  It is one of those I am most likely to sing when I think I am alone, am not and make people laugh when they hear my off-key version of "looking back on when I was a little nappy-headed boy"


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 26, 2015)

Lol - I admit, it's a great song to have as my birth song.


----------



## xoticsoaps (Apr 26, 2015)

Birth song - "Step by Step" New Kids on the Block
Conception song (counting backward a few months) - "Miss You Much" Janet Jackson

I've never even thought about this before this thread.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 26, 2015)

Mine was
Born- Baby Got Back by Sir Mix-a-Lot

Hahahah, oh man, that's pretty funny to me.

Conceived- Emotions by Mariah Carey


----------



## Sonya-m (May 2, 2015)

Birth: Shadow Dancing by Andy Gibb

Conception:Star Wars Theme/Cantina Band by Meco


----------



## Lolly58 (May 3, 2015)

Born- The Purple People Eater 

Conceived- Honeycomb


----------

